# 1970 All Original KRATE "lemon peeler" and 1966 STINGRAY jr.



## Eisele1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello everyone! I recently aquired these two bikes and would like a little feed back from the expert's, I think i'm in the right ball park by valueing the " lemon peeler" at $1500 to $2,000 based on it being totally original and in pretty awesome shape for being 48 years old and not touched in a very long time,  The STINGRAY jr. i'm thinking $300-$600, However this is based on the little homework I have done myself, any info that anyone would like to share about these bikes I would love to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## unregistered (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice finds! I think you’re pretty spot on for the Lemon but Stingray Jrs are a bit of a wildcard. I think you’d be more into the $150 range on that one. I do love that sissybar, though! 
Good luck!


----------



## unregistered (Dec 16, 2018)

Back to that sissybar on the Jr, that may be the most valuable piece on it and if you sell separately you may maximize your return. A lot of folks pay decent money for them.


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Awesome! thanks so much,  I was wondering about that, but on the other hand it makes the bike look so cool. I'm considering letting my son do his first "semi" restore on the jr. Unfortunatley for me, now that his momma knows what the lemon peeler is worth, it won't be long before i'm packing and shipping it to a new home i'm sure.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 16, 2018)

Haha! Well that’s not all bad, it will make someone very happy. Cool! Looks like an awesome father/son project and a lot of fun!


----------

